# CITRO / Tom Bakers Slotcar alley



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Saturday April 18th 2009 

Sixteen racers showed up at the infamous T-Jet Tom Bakers slotcar alley in E Peoria IL.
We all knew that the day was going to be a good time just like it always is at Toms place , but when we walked in and Tom greeted us with T shirts and race plaques i knew right away tom wanted to make this race something special for all of his racing buddies. Soon after everyone received there T shirts we lined up for one big mugshot !










I must say Tom Baker is one hell of a race host ! He gave us all T shirts, race plaques, trophys , DQ Blizzards and my favorite free BEER ! All of this while not willing to accept one dollar from anyone to help him recoup some of his money that he spent on the race. Tom you are awesome friend and the CITRO group is honored to have you as part of the family! 










The racing was fast and furious with all the drivers broken up into 4 heats. The first class we ran was the CITRO dirt late models. The top 4 were as follows

1. Travis joop = 100 laps
2. Jaybo = 99 laps
3. Wayne George =97 laps
4. Tony V = 93 laps

Next we ran the CITRO Camaro class. The top were as follows

1. Wayne George = 102 laps
2. Travis Joop = 99 laps
3. Jaybo = 95 laps
4. Chad Swim = 90 laps

For the the third race we ran the new CITRO dirt modifies. These cars were modeled by Tom Baker and Chad Swim. Chad casted the dirt mods and and a new dirt late model , and i have to say he did a awesome job on the cars good job Chad.

1. Jaybo = 65.21 laps
2. Wayne George = 65.11 laps
3. Travis Joop = 64 laps
4. Wolfie = 60 laps










Tom Bakers annual slotcar bash was a awesome event ! I cant wait until we do it again!

Race video = 




CITRO http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are some very cool looking cars! It would be hard to top a race host who gives you so much sweet stuff. Man, Blizzads and Beer are a great compination.

Why did I every leave the Mid-West? Oh yeah, I needed a job...

It would be nice to see some detail photos of the three classes of cars (hint, hint).

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Nice race report & nice pictures. Looks & sounds like it was a great event.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

thnxs guys , i am not the best at race reports so i wanted to keep it short and sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

East Peoria?????? DAMN thats like 35 mins from me


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was has by all. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> East Peoria?????? DAMN thats like 35 mins from me


goodwrench his town is actually creve couer il , you will have have to stay tuned for the CITRO event and try to make it. We are having our annual G-JET 5OO the day of the Indy 500 in urbana il you should try to make it and bring a friend. this race is every bit as awesome as toms. :thumbsup:

CITRO

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> goodwrench his town is actually creve couer il , you will have have to stay tuned for the CITRO event and try to make it. We are having our annual G-JET 5OO the day of the Indy 500 in urbana il you should try to make it and bring a friend. this race is every bit as awesome as toms. :thumbsup:
> 
> CITRO
> 
> http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


AHh I know Cleve Coure as well, went to a bar there on my 21rst bday.... AGES ago!!!!!
SWEET!!! That's about 45 mins from me I may have to come watch, although only bad thing I wouldn't race, I race magnet cars an have no t-jets/g-jets that would even come close to your cars :thumbsup:. Now if you race tycos WATCH out !!!! :tongue:But I do like to play around with the t jets an old tyco pros, I love the slip sliding action


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Heck you get me interested in racing these we may have to have a race at the "Intimidator Super Speedway"


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Kevin, how long are the 5 main straghts on your track? It's a real beauty! Your mag cars must really haul! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Heck you get me interested in racing these we may have to have a race at the "Intimidator Super Speedway"


these cars would not be to much fun on your track its to big , but if you want to race some G-jets / hard body cars or some SS cars i could bring a few guys over!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> these cars would not be to much fun on your track its to big , but if you want to race some G-jets / hard body cars or some SS cars i could bring a few guys over!! :thumbsup:


We could do that!!!!!!! We usally race Tyco hard bodies with phase 2 traction magnets, They average mid 5-6 sec laps with stock arms, hotter arms faster



resinmonger said:


> Kevin, how long are the 5 main straghts on your track? It's a real beauty! Your mag cars must really haul! :thumbsup:


20 foot is the longest straight. 127 foot of total track, an yes they haul balls :tongue: some RO's can do it in about 3-4 sec, worked over stock arms an my neo mags do it in mid 5 secs. It has 4 custom cut corners I had to make to get this layout


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> It has 4 custom cut corners I had to make to get this layout


Yeah, I noticed the angled sections are set at 45 degrees. What did you make the custom corner sections - 30 degrees?

Greg Braun's HOSlot Car Racing site has a Flying Cow 52 layout that is patterned after a routed 1:32 track. The 1:32 track has ~30 deg corners while Greg's use the standard 45 deg. The routed track's corners look smoother to drive.

Hutt


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Yeah, I noticed the angled sections are set at 45 degrees. What did you make the custom corner sections - 30 degrees?
> 
> Greg Braun's HOSlot Car Racing site has a Flying Cow 52 layout that is patterned after a routed 1:32 track. The 1:32 track has ~30 deg corners while Greg's use the standard 45 deg. The routed track's corners look smoother to drive.
> 
> Hutt


I a not sure of the actual degree, When building the track I just lined up the straight to the corners that i had to custom make an marked the corners, then removed the rails an cut on a miter saw. Glued the corners back together an added the rail.the custom corners actually have a straight grafted to a corner to make for a smoother transition


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

*Goodwrench*

Goodwrench

This is Tjettom Baker from Creve Coeur, Il. I had been racing polly/stock TYCO cars most every Thursday nite in Springfield Il. since they hosted the HOPRA nats there in 1993. They race at the legendary Gary Gray's Southernview Speedway every Thurs. nite. They run Tyco Lamborginis with polymer traction magnets for the first class and Tyco polly stock lexan bodies for the second class.Both classes with slip on silcone tires,independent fronts...
There are usually between 8-15 entries. I am surprised that you haven't raced there. We raced a few years in Heyworth on a beautiful big track that I built there a few years ago and there was also some racing for a while in El Paso Il. Also I have been having races here since the early 1990's. 
Most of us have gotten older and much wiser therefore we are enjoying racing slotcars without artificial (magnetic ) down force on smaller tracks that are more relative to their speed and realistic characteristics of actual race cars.We are also from the midwest so we most always race dirt track cars when possible.

Later,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Tjettom said:


> Goodwrench
> 
> This is Tjettom Baker from Creve Coeur, Il. I had been racing polly/stock TYCO cars most every Thursday nite in Springfield Il. since they hosted the HOPRA nats there in 1993. They race at the legendary Gary Gray's Southernview Speedway every Thurs. nite. They run Tyco Lamborginis with polymer traction magnets for the first class and Tyco polly stock lexan bodies for the second class.Both classes with slip on silcone tires,independent fronts...
> There are usually between 8-15 entries. I am surprised that you haven't raced there. We raced a few years in Heyworth on a beautiful big track that I built there a few years ago and there was also some racing for a while in El Paso Il. Also I have been having races here since the early 1990's.
> ...


Hi Tom
I have never heard of the track in Springfield, Being a single father an having full custody Its hard to get out of town to race. Although she is getting older an a little more trusted I may have to make a trip sometime to check that out.
Never knew about the track in Heyworth either, But I did know TJ Toad from El paso we use to order $100's of parts from him but never raced there.
We raced mostly pan chassis with NASCAR bodies here . I haven't raced in a few years due to work but am ready to start again.
I'm Liking the non magnetic cars too now that Iim getting older, mostly the tyco pros. I have a few tjets but nothing real fast, I don't have the parts to make them fast. I think I need to invest in some parts. But I still like to rip up the track in a few secs with a good magnet car alot too 

Kevin


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

kevin come over to the next event at tom bakers or the next CITRO event , and we will loan you some good cars to see what its all about! we have some really good t jet guys that are always willing to help.


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would still like to buy five modified bodies, would like it if you CITRO guys would let me know how to go about buying them.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> kevin come over to the next event at tom bakers or the next CITRO event , and we will loan you some good cars to see what its all about! we have some really good t jet guys that are always willing to help.


I will have to try an do that, TY!!!!

Kevin


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*cars*



gotmark73 said:


> I would still like to buy five modified bodies, would like it if you CITRO guys would let me know how to go about buying them.



mark i have already gave you all the info you needed to get these cars. i even told you the direct person to try to contact. hell i even offered to get the cars for you last weekend ,but you didnt send the $ like you said you would.  so i would have to say that your last statement is a little confusing !


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a $40.00 MO sitting here, I asked on thur. if I should send it to you even though it may not get there by Sat. you did not respond, so Im kinda in limbo. The caster of the body has not gotten back to me with an address. I am just wondering who has 4 bodies they would like to sell to me. Not that it matters but I have over 450 positive feedback on Ebay so I am not BS'ing I just want to know where to send money and recieve cars.

Mark


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

Mark

Check your PM on the CITRO site.


----------

